# A lot of Bubba Kush goin on!



## StoneyBud (Aug 12, 2009)

I've noticed lately that there are a bunch of Bubba Kush grows going.

Inside or out, if you're growing Bubba Kush right now, give us all a one-post description of your grow.

I'll start it off.


***

I'm in week 5, (1st week of flowering), of 4 test plants in my ebb and flow system.

4 Grow chambers, 1 plant each. I'm using GH Flora 3 part, just like the label says to do it. No additives. Hydroton/River Rock mix 50/50.

Hydro set to flood 1 hour on, two hours off, 24/7

Plants are at 20 inches. No flowers showing at 4 days into 12/12.

Two 400 watt HPS in a 3.5 x 5.5 ft area.

****

There you go, short and simple. Lets see what kind of mix we get going on here.

Btw, the poll doesn't show anyones member name on the results and will allow multiple choice. Lets keep the yes and no answers real, but vote on any line you want, too.....hehe

EDIT: Added the pics!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

ok  ill  try  *stoney*   do we post pics?  i didnt see any from ya


&  bubba Kush   also  in 5th week.. in own  soil mix..ouside now to sex..I use fox farm nutes and teas.  and lots of *Mollasses *  .i will bring one female in for cloneing in september /oct   and grow rooms are..

veg..3.5 x 6  w/1000 MH

flower  6.5 x 4.5   w/2000HPS


I hope i got it all..and yes they is a lot of Bubba  growing on


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Got Bubba outside

Got Bubba inside in veg cab right now. then place in DWC under a 600 hps with GH 3 part, no additives.This will be my Third indoor grow of Bubba.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 13, 2009)

Running 4 trays of Bubba. 

4x4 flood trays, with a drip to res feed system usuing shreaded rockwool as a medium.

In week 2 of 12/12. 130 cuts cooking as we speak, with 3 beautiful moms under 18/6


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 13, 2009)

btw...if you are looking for Bubba, I would HIGHLY suggest these beans.
If you cannot get the original cut, these would be the way to go fo sure!

hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-6260.html

change XX to TT


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

Stoney...first question...I know needs to be yes or no..



do you have 2 plnts in each  tote?


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Stoney...first question...I know needs to be yes or no..
> do you have 2 plants in each tote?


 
Nope. One plant in each. They're filling out nicely.

This grow is a test of this strain in my grow area using various methods. I'm tracking growth, nutes, water usage, topping and light distance.

As I see how the plant grows in my test environment, I'll know how I'll grow the second crop.

I've found Bubba Kush to be extremely tolerant of nute strength and light heat. On my next veg, I intend to push the envelope on Nitrogen in an attempt to speed up the slow growth this strain seems to have in it's 2nd, 3rd and 4th weeks of vegetative growth.

The topping has worked well also. I've done two toppings on the plant furthest from the camera in the first pic. It's responded very well and I think in future crops, I'll use 3 or maybe even 4 toppings of each top growth and veg perhaps 6 to 8 weeks.

Hell of a "yes or no" answer huh?


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn nice Stoney! What a cool set up! I know u have explained it a few times, but a picture is worth a thousand words!

Your ladies look great man, awesome canopy management! And yes, as u have pointed out, Bubba can handle high ppms fairly easy. 

Isn't she just a beautiful plant? Your gonna be so happy with the finished!
Best of luck, like u need it!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a 6 month ~6 foot tall Bubba mother. She is sweet, and chem smelly (good thing).  

Flood and Drain, 1000w HPS, CO2, GH, the works.

You can see it in Grow Journals right now!  


Monster plant


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 13, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> btw...if you are looking for Bubba, I would HIGHLY suggest these beans.
> If you cannot get the original cut, these would be the way to go fo sure!
> 
> hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-6260.html
> ...


 
hey hal is the original cut in any clubs or collectives around the bay right now?  how many runs have ya done with the bubba now?, and does it get danker every time hehe?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

My outside ones I pumped them hard with nitrogen in order to get them to snap out of flower after placing outside. They went in to flower as soon as I put them outside, would not reveg without the increase in nitrogen. The increase in daylight hours just did not do it. I have found that just a couple of topping/pinching yield more/dense buds then numerous topping/pinching.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful plant(s), pcduck! I can't tell how many you have there, but they look great! How tall is that bush?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

3 plants about 4 1/2ft tall.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> btw...if you are looking for Bubba, I would HIGHLY suggest these beans.
> If you cannot get the original cut, these would be the way to go fo sure!
> 
> hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-6260.html
> ...



Man NorCalHal you are killing me....I am already in the doghouse from my wife finding out just how much money I spent at seed bay (she found the MO receipt) Now you post up that link and I am thinking I need to place an order for some of those beans.....uggh...divorce court here I come...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck on speeding up those afghan genetics. Almost impossible without crossing with sativa.

You are missing an option on the poll: "I have grown bubba kush and decided to go with something that actually yields."

Throw some purple maxx on them and they frost/purple up nicely. I strongly recommend using a product called "Gravity" within the final 14 days. It's all about the internal bud density on these type of strains.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, Gee, you using these products now? I have seen them at my locals but didn't want to put up the dough for such little bottles. BK is some of the densest buds I've done to date. This stuff makes them denser??? Dang! I wouldn't have thought they could.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

Hal, if I remember right you grow the pre '98 yeah? I have no idea what my club cut is (pre? something else?). I know it's dank as can be. I screwed up this last one though and had to chop @ three weeks due to massive amounts of balls. I was doing some work in my room after lights out and, frankly, was a little shocked at how easily she turned. Major bummer. I love her to death and have, til now, found her very tolerant. I am wondering now if I got a bunk cut?? Cut came from Good Karma in Lake Co. I am wondering if she may have come from hermie induce S1 stock or some other stupid crap.

Stoney, looks great bro!



			
				NorCalHal said:
			
		

> btw...if you are looking for Bubba, I would HIGHLY suggest these beans.
> If you cannot get the original cut, these would be the way to go fo sure!
> 
> hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-6260.html
> ...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used all those profucts from the company, Humboldt's something or other.

Snowstorm is a good resin booster, stay away from the Bushmaster, as it stops all vertical growth and stresses your plants out.

...Gravity gave me 5+ of of 4 600's. 8 week East Coast Sour. Finished.

I grew a BK outdoor plant last year that I swore was hemp for the longest time. Biggest fan leaves I have ever seen. It did not however, respond well to topping. It likes the whole afghan/kush (same ting) christmas tree like growth structure.

Indoors this plant can produce well if trained to grow flat, parallel with the floor, allowing maximum side branch light exposure.

Other than that, I can get twice as much yields off cinderella 99.

...But we all know that some of us are not specifically in this for the quantity.

I'll be watching this one closely Stoney. Don't let me down.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I'll be watching this one closely Stoney. Don't let me down.


This really wasn't intended to be a Journal, Effen. After the crop is completed, I'll post a report though.

Of all the weed I've grown, I have to say that Bubba Kush is the most interesting in growth characteristics. Rooted like a champ. 

Grew laterally like crazy the first two weeks with moderate vertical growth and then only grew 4 inches a week until now. I average an inch a day or better for other strains.

Like you said, the leaves on this puppy are HUGE. Freakin tablecloths. I think I'll string one up in the front yard as a sun shade for the car....hehe

It's also got fantastic thick stems and nice short internodal spacing.

I told a good friend out west that I wanted a kickbutt down in the dirt, throw you on the couch, Indica and he sent me 6 clones of Bubba Kush.

Two are doing well as future host plants and four are the ones in the tubs.

If the smoke from this is as strong and couch lock as I hear, I'm going to love this one. I love a smoke that just takes over your body and mind.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Nope. One plant in each. They're filling out nicely.
> 
> This grow is a test of this strain in my grow area using various methods. I'm tracking growth, nutes, water usage, topping and light distance.
> 
> ...


 
:yes:  and i was so  good at  only  asking  one Y/N  question...Im  tryn to fallow rules:giggle:  


Thanks  *stoney*....I was wondering  why My  7 Bubbas  have slowed growth...im  in  week 6  of veg now  waiting for sex to show..and the Leafs are all ready HUGE...they  are at  12 inches  tall now...No  ics  on  account  the have not shown  and we all Know  what  young plants look like...Ill keep  ya psoted in here as the progress..Im  sure  Ill be gathering tips and tricks along the way...thatnks for this thread...This is good...yeah  this is very  good:bong:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yes: and i was so good at only asking one Y/N question...Im tryn to fallow rules:giggle:
> 
> 
> Thanks *stoney*....I was wondering why My 7 Bubbas have slowed growth...im in week 6 of veg now waiting for sex to show..and the Leafs are all ready HUGE...they are at 12 inches tall now...No ics on account the have not shown and we all Know what young plants look like...Ill keep ya psoted in here as the progress..Im sure Ill be gathering tips and tricks along the way...thatnks for this thread...This is good...yeah this is very good:bong:


The ones I have in soil are *tiny* compared to the hydro ones. I put them both in on the same day. The soil ones are 8 inches tall and the hydro ones are 22 inches tall.

I think Bubba Kush likes hydro...


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 14, 2009)

Greenfriend, I have not seen any Bubba Cuts at the clubs yet, tho I have heard of it around. I am not sure if it is the real pre-98 or not, so hard to say from looking at a cut.
Long story short, my Friends and I paid $1000 for an original cut of the Bubba from a Club owwner in Santa Cruz. We used to go to the club in Santa Cuz just to get the finished herb. I know it sounds like alot, but it was well worth it, and low and behold, it is the real cut.

I do believe that Stoney has it too just from looking at the pics. The structure Stoney has mentioned, slow veg and HUGE fan leaves.
When the plant is finished and the herb dried, the bud will have a silvery/blue tint to it, and that is how you can really tell if it is the Pre-98.
I have been running Pre-98 for about 2 years now.
Never had a nanner or anything of the sort with her, very strong genetic fo sure.


As Stoney mentioned, growing Bubba in soil will be a LONG Veg as compared to hydro. I have a good friend who grows Bubba in Soil and it takes him 3-4 weeks longer to veg to a good height  as compared to hydro.

I do think that the beans offered by Cali Connection are worth it tho..but I hate fem beans myself.

 Haha Hamster! Bubba gonna put u in the doghouse! Well worth it tho!

Stoney...you started a Bubba frenzy!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I do believe that Stoney has it too just from looking at the pics. When the plant is finished and the herb dried, the bud will have a silvery/blue tint to it, and that is how you can really tell if it is the Pre-98.
> 
> Stoney...you started a Bubba frenzy!


 
I'm told from my source that he received cuts from a 1500 dollar cut of the Pre98 strain from a grower in Cali. He in turn, passed the strain to me.

I've had mine in 12/12 for 6 days and see no sign of flowers yet. They have done a small stretch since entering 12/12, but not enough to matter.

In hydro, when does Bubba Kush start showing flowers after 12/12 is initiated?

I read a lot of weed sites and I've noticed that Bubba Kush is about the most talked about strain right now. It's evidently impressing a lot of folks.

I'll watch for the silvery/blue tint after drying this crop. That sounds nice.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 14, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm told from my source that he received cuts from a 1500 dollar cut of the Pre98 strain from a grower in Cali. He in turn, passed the strain to me.
> 
> I've had mine in 12/12 for 6 days and see no sign of flowers yet. They have done a small stretch since entering 12/12, but not enough to matter.
> 
> ...


 

It won't show until around the beginning of week 2, then it will put it on.

It is sad to say, but real verified cuts go for top $$, and like u said Stoney, it seems to have really took off in popularity for whatever reason. Well, it is super dank, thats for sure.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

I let my bubba go 65 days. I was planning on pushing it out past 70 this round. I have read about folk letting it go to 77 and being real happy with it. Gotta love a good couch. I know a lot of folk won't let her get that old at all. 

I love your description of it being "blue". It's got a great silvery hue that contrasts beautifully with the red hairs.

Yeah, no sneaky 'nanners', in the technical sense, but straight up grapes in bunches. Weird. I have ran it already and it came out perfect. Not as pretty as yours though Hal, but kinda close.

Anyone care to put some words to her smell?  I have difficulty doing it myself. My friends say they can smell the coffee. I am no coffee drinker and maybe that's why I don't get that from it. The description of 'chemical' is closer for me. The only thing that comes to mind for me is something like 'medicine', in a most clinical sense.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Anyone care to put some words to her smell?


It's odd that you would say that right now. I just went in to check the plants and noticed that they are starting to smell really loud. I couldn't place the odor at first, but after a few snorts, I recognized it. Mint! A very delicate mint smell like someone opening a box of mint candy from 20 feet away.

On top of that, it has a very green smell that I relate to freshly cut lawn.

Very nice!

This is just the vegging smell. I can't wait to smell the flowers.

Thanks for the info on flowering time, Hal. I should start seeing some flowering some time next week.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

I was planning on doing a full Christmas bubba run next shot but I really got spooked from having to chop her so early. But once I was over being sick to my stomach about it  and able to rationalize that it was indeed operative error I am so gonna make it right. Coming (soon) a full run of bk in Sub's supersoil.. Experiment #1.  This will be the soil test run for the deep chunk beans we just cracked.

Dang you guys, I so can't wait to run bubba in hydro someday...


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> This will be the soil test run for the deep chunk beans we just cracked.


 
From:HxxP://www.druglibrary.org/Strainguide/Tom_Hill_seeds/Deep_Chunk/index.html

Breeder's Description - Deep Chunk

This one is probably my favorite pure indica of all time, select individuals can be very potent. It's a relatively heavily worked inbred line- goes a long way back in northern California. This extremely broad-leafed hash plant is originally from Afghanistan. Potency & flavor has been the driving force behind my selections, & this plant has consumed the majority of my efforts. The smoke is real "thick" & the flavor ranges from skunk to hashy pine. It is relatively lower yielding, but, IMHO is a very high quality indica. Outdoors late September to early October. Indoors less than 60 days


****
Sounds like a strain I would like.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

I have always heard it was like the slowest vegging strain ever, and it is certainly living up to that!:watchplant: Gonna be a while, I think, before there is anything to brag about. I have been saving my very first MP gj for this exact strain, which I will spare everyone the bloody veg time and start on flip day! But, there will be a bubba run before I even get to that... 


Deep chunk babies... 9/10 (soon to be 8/10 as the runt will have to go...) A good friend and myself will be sporting these all winter with lots of bk buds to see it through! 

Just a thought... Cannacopia sells these crossed with bubba kush...

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/BubbasKush.htm


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2009)

I have one Bubba outside and a cut that just rooted inside. The one inside is being grown in sunshine potting mix with biodynamic compost. It's being fed with PBP nutes and a new additive called Tonic.

I'm also growing some BubbaxMaster Kush.


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2009)

$$$$$$$$... 1,000-1,500 ...  for a cutting???  _How_ can a man look at himself in the mirror after??


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 14, 2009)

I hear ya Hick..I have heard of the original Tahoe OG go for 5.

As far as flowering time, for me, it has been 56-60 everytime, set your watch to it, with 56 being the more regular. That is from the first day of 12/12.

As far as smell, I would have to say I get more of a hint of coffe more then anything, and the taste is very unique and unforgettable. Very Nice to smoke.

Vegging and flowering, it just stinks man.

Next round, prob starting in Sept, I will also run Bubba again for the winter as it is time to get ready for the onslaught of Outdoor, which is right around the corner. I am sure this will be another record year.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, 5g for a cut? That is serious elite. No wonder folk don't like to share.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 14, 2009)

I went through my pics and found the closest thing I could find to the 'silvery/blue' hue bubba throws. Unfortunately I don't think the pic does any justice. This was the first "taster" off June's crop.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice plants stoney. :aok:
Don't have any buba..but puttin in some bubbleberry kush in this week.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 15, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I went through my pics and found the closest thing I could find to the 'silvery/blue' hue bubba throws. Unfortunately I don't think the pic does any justice. This was the first "taster" off June's crop.


Dude! I got drool all over my monitor.... Damn that's beautiful!


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 15, 2009)

SICK pic Nvthis! Looks awesome!
I will have to take some pics of the finished I have and post em up!
Here is one of my fav shots of the Bubba, on Day 56 of 12/12


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn fine looking bud, Hal. I'm a sucker for frosting...

Yours and nvthis's buds look like they should be sitting on a cake!

Oh yeah, bite of cake, sip of milk, toke of bud....bite of cake...

My kind of desert!


----------



## nvthis (Aug 15, 2009)

Stoney, that's gonna be you here in a few weeks bro  On this last turn bk was showing buds @ 8 days. Here is a pick of her, healthy as can be, at exactly three weeks... About 4 minutes before I had to chop her down 

Thanks Hal. Dude, I always love seeing your stuff man. You pump out some of the best grows on here and it's always fun to get a look


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> $$$$$$$$... 1,000-1,500 ...  for a cutting???  _How_ can a man look at himself in the mirror after??[/QUOTE
> If you want the "real deal" that isn't goin on at the club, you have to pay top$$$. Mind you, this isn't exactly for Joe Blow smoker, but for cash croppers that understand and appreciate the dynamic of being "all over" everyone else's stuff. Average just doesn't do it out there these days! You have to seperate from the pack and come with superior genetics, or a supreme grow to get the attention or praise that reflects your hard work, dilligence, and attention to detail of a particular strain. To this point, 1000-1500 is a small price to pay for something that pretty much, nobody but the breeder that you bought from has!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 16, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wow, 5g for a cut? That is serious elite. No wonder folk don't like to share.


for 5g's I'd share my aszs off! i heard of big bud going for something ridiculous in the cannibible.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

I use Big bud for first week of all flowering. 135$ for a small cup *is *insane


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> Hick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish that was the case Hick.
Personally, I have never charged more then 10 a clone, more like 6-8. Most of the time, I just gift them to a friend, who hooks me back up when I am in need.
I am the exception.

Elite cuts are harder to find then you could even imagine. Look at all the new "seed companies" that are making mad loot inbreeding the same strains.
Chemdawg/OK Kush (family, tahoe,fire,larry,sfv,chem 4, 91' chem) The white,Erkle, GDP.
These starins are seriously some of the best in the world. There is not one seed company from the 'Dam that offers anything like the freak phenos, elite cuts we are fortunate enough to have floating around our state.

Believe when greenfriend gets his ball rollin' there will be lots of cuts of the real pre-98 floating in Oaktown.

It is getting worse for sure. As Garber stated, it IS all about having what the other 1000 cats do not have. myself, I aint worried, cause I can grow it better then them anyway.

I myself would pay $1000 for 1 clone of the REAL Chem 4, but even at that price, I still have no takers.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> $$$$$$$$... 1,000-1,500 ... for a cutting??? _How_ can a man look at himself in the mirror after??





			
				420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> If you want the "real deal" that isn't goin on at the club, you have to pay top$$$. Mind you, this isn't exactly for Joe Blow smoker, but for cash croppers that understand and appreciate the dynamic of being "all over" everyone else's stuff. Average just doesn't do it out there these days! You have to separate from the pack and come with superior genetics, or a supreme grow to get the attention or praise that reflects your hard work, diligence, and attention to detail of a particular strain. To this point, 1000-1500 is a small price to pay for something that pretty much, nobody but the breeder that you bought from has!


Sorry man, that's a fabricated excuse to over charge for a commodity. The price is KEPT high by the money hungry rip off artists.

Sure, I love having Bubba Kush to grow, but I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole if I had to pay more than reasonable cost of $25 per/clone. I got mine for free from a friend, so I'll stay with seed banks that also charge a reasonable charge for their seeds. Or, I'll wait until a friend can spare some seeds for me.

I will NOT become part of the rip off cycle of MJ used car salesmen who talk up their thievery in the hopes that someone, ANYONE will give them the asinine price they're trying to GOUGE people for.

Give me a break. As my friend did with me, I'll also do with my friends. As soon as my host plants are large enough, and I have my next crop of cuttings, I'll GIVE cuttings of Bubba Kush to any of my growing friends that want any.

Sure, if someone is rich and desperate for a cutting of a certain type of weed and can't get it any other way but to buy it from one on these sleaze ball rip off artists, then I guess that's what being rich is all about.

I mean, get real. In one 10' x 10' area, I can grow enough Bubba Kush to create 200 clones a day, 365 days a year. For someone to tell me that that one room is worth, somehow, 200 thousand dollars a day is STUPID.

Like Hick said, it's PURE GREED. Nothing else. No excuses. GREED.

Ok, I'm going to take a toke and cool back off................


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 16, 2009)

Now that we all got our opinions aired about clone sales, lets get back to the GROWING of Bubba Kush.

I'm now on day 9 of flowering and I've got the start of flowers! Yeahhhhhhh!

The first thing Bubba did upon 12/12 lighting was STRETCH about 6 inches. WOW! The top-most nodes are a little stretched, but not too bad. I guess this is another characteristic of the strain.

I'm enjoying this one. It's an unusual strain in it's growth. I like that!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for redirecting   *Stoney*...was  wondering  who  paid  $1000   for  Bubba Kush..mine  was free...as for my  Bubba   no sign of sex  yet...will keep ya posted:ciao:


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 16, 2009)

My take on the high dollar clones..
I totally agree, charging over $15 bucks a clone is str8 crap. When the clubs first started, clones went for 7 bucks, and the Vendor got 5.
Now, the Vendor gets 6, and the clubs charge a minimum of 12. ***?

Finished herb competition. That is what the high price of clones are all about.
There are only a few strains that demand high dollar. High dollar meaning $4000/lb or more. The cats that have the real just don't want any competition
. I know it is sad, but that is what I see.
Another take was this, I went to a club a few days ago, and they had some mediocre Chem 4. I asked, whats up with some cuts of the Chem 4, the Club owner told me no way, because folks get it and do not know what they are doing and it ruins the "market" for that particular strain.

Greed on all ends.

I myself don't trip, though I used to, but that was before MMJ was even a thought. I then realized, I could give my strain to anyone, and noone could come close to my quality. I found it more a challenge then a loss.




Back to Stoneys Grow.


Nice on seein' the flowers starting Stoney!
Bubba is my fav strain to grow man. I am excited for you!

The very tops do stretch away from the plant a bit, but not to worry, she will fill out.

She is LOVIN' that GH I bet!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 16, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Back to Stoneys Grow.
> 
> Nice on seein' the flowers starting Stoney!
> Bubba is my fav strain to grow man. I am excited for you!
> ...


 
You got that right! This plant seems indestructible! I let the lights get within 8 inches of the tops and STILL no reaction from the plant. I'll keep them at 12 inches just to be safe.

I've stepped the GH nutes into the Flowering mix by adding 2 gallons of the Flowering mix per/day to the 16 gallon reservoir. The total transformation into the flowering mix was complete yesterday. The entire 16 gallons is now Flowering mix.

I did increase the amount of "Grow" into the mix.

I'm using per/gallon:

Green "Grow"    = 10ml
Brown "Micro"   = 10ml
Orange "Bloom" = 15ml

I think that based on this strains growth characteristics, the extra Nitrogen will enable it to size up a bit more than it would without the extra Nitrogen. The flowers are (based on others statements), right on time, so I think it's going well so far.

Here's the plant heights now, at Day 40, and day 9 of flowering:

Tub 1 = 24"
Tub 2 = 28"
Tub 3 = 26"
Tub 4 = 26"

The ladies are loving life...   

How's the rest of the Bubba Grows in this thread doing? Updates?


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, it is so hard for me to tell anyone what I feed, not because I don't want to tell them, I just look at the plants each week and make a call.

I usually use 70 gal resevoirs and fill to about 55 gals. I'm an okie, so I still go by cups. So, say on week 3, with flowers starting to show, height about 30" or so and in great health, I would hit them at 2 cups Brown, .5 cup green, 2.5 cups red. I couldn't tell you if it is even close to what GH recomends, but that is just an example. Mind you, I would be bumping up the recipe from the previous week, and where it is at now, I prob wouldn't go hotter, well maybe...
So you can see, I pull way baack on the green during bloom, so it will be cool to see how she reacts with a little more grow.

I will have to take some pics soon of the Bubba going right now. It is exactaly Day 13 of 12/12 so I will get them up soon.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 16, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> 420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 16, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I use Big bud for first week of all flowering. 135$ for a small cup *is *insane


No, OG...I mean that if you look at "The Cannabible" by Jason King, on page 35 it explains how the Original BIG BUD strain from the Pacific Northwest (props Benny) cost growers $10000 for A SINGLE CLONE, "which is totally worth it considering it will produce plants over twice as weighty as most of it's competitors". Granted, this book was first printed in 2001....there has been so many new varieties to come along in that time that this strain is mostly passe' given all the new flavors and colors, etc. Also, I doubt that anyone would pay that much these days but who knows!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 16, 2009)

it certainly isn't for everyone to pay that much...that i agree with. But when others are blowing on cat piss or green crack and I bring that White Russian out...it' a wrap. There is a big difference between good weed and excellent weed...there just is. And like Hal said...and he backs it up time after time....you have to factor in the experience and skill of the grower when putting out the same strain as others. If you are better than the next guy...it shows. If that $1000 investment _*is*_ feasible...do it. If not, go to the club and get what 75% to 90% of your area "growers" have. Eventually, the elite stuff will trickle down to the clubs...


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 17, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Chemdawg/OK Kush (family, tahoe,fire,larry,sfv,chem 4, 91' chem) The white,Erkle, GDP.
> 
> Believe when greenfriend gets his ball rollin' there will be lots of cuts of the real pre-98 floating in Oaktown.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## nvthis (Aug 17, 2009)

I dunno what the hell you are talking about GF, but count me in!!!


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 17, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I dunno what the hell you are talking about GF, but count me in!!!


 
its okay nv, no one knows about it cept me, 3 business partners, and a fellow MPer.  I was sick of seeing $12-20 clones round the bay.  some good stuff to be sure, but not enough elites and $20 a clone? ***

so....I rented office space across from Oaksterdam University, organized as a LLC, and next month im opening a retail clone store called "Greenfriend Nursery". no bud or anything, just clones.  Richard Lee can go shove his $20 deep chunk strawberry cough clones you know where! hehe

hoping we will be able to carry that pre98 bubba, as it seems like just about everyone here loves it


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Man, it is so hard for me to tell anyone what I feed, not because I don't want to tell them, I just look at the plants each week and make a call.
> 
> I usually use 70 gal resevoirs and fill to about 55 gals. I'm an okie, so I still go by cups. So, say on week 3, with flowers starting to show, height about 30" or so and in great health, I would hit them at 2 cups Brown, .5 cup green, 2.5 cups red. I couldn't tell you if it is even close to what GH recomends, but that is just an example.


 
Here's the breakdown of the numbers:

US........Canadian.....Australian
1/4 tsp.....1 mL............1 ml
1/2 tsp.....2 mL............2 ml
1 tsp........5 mL............5 ml
1 Tbl.......15 mL..........20 ml
1/4 cup....50 mL..........60 ml
1/3 cup....75 mL..........80 ml
1/2 cup...125 mL........125 ml
2/3 cup....150 mL........170 ml
3/4 cup....175 mL........190 ml
1 cup.......250 mL........250 ml
1 quart......1 liter..........1 litre

55 gals. @ 2 cups Brown, .5 cup green, 2.5 cups red

2.0 cups = 500ml per/55 gal = 09.10ml of Micro per/gallon
0.5 cups = 125ml per/55 gal = 02.27ml of Grow per/gallon
2.5 cups = 625ml per/55 gal = 11.36ml of Bloom per/gallon

For flowering, GH recommends 10ml Micro per/gallon, 5ml Grow per/gallon and 15ml Bloom per/gallon.

So, by comparing the two sets, you're using almost the same amount of Micro, half the Grow and slightly less of the Bloom per/gallon that GH recommends.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

:confused2: what is the difference between a Canadian milliliter and an Australian milliliter. and why is 1 cup the same in both? but not 3/4 cup?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

pic update: 3 Plants of Bubba/Kush


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2: what is the difference between a Canadian milliliter and an Australian milliliter. and why is 1 cup the same in both? but not 3/4 cup?


Man, I just did an hour of reading on the metric systems used in Canada and Australia. I found reference to the difference in many places, but no explanations as to why the difference.

I'm going to find out.

Someone, somewhere has put that information on the Internet in some form. I'll find it.

hehe, I'll post the explanation when I finally figure it out.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea I don't know:confused2: I thought one metric system was all the same. Was that not the reason to go metric in the first place was b/c of the simplicity? Now they throw this monkey wrench into the equation:rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I thought I'd give a little bit of an update on my Bubba Kush grow.

The plants are all about 32 inches tall and flowering is well under way.

The vertical growth continues at 3 inches in the last 5 days.

The nodes are filling in with flowers and the smell....oh man, the smell is like Heaven.

The top just to the right of center in the below pic is at exactly 32 inches.

The other pic is of the top of one cola so far.

The plants are now 47 days old from clones and 16 days into flower.

They're using 3 gallons of nutrient solution each day for the 4 plants.

I've continued to use the Micro=10ml, Grow=10ml and Bloom=15ml per/gallon mix of the GH nutes.

I love this strain!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 23, 2009)

im growing bubba too!  ive been growing it for almost a year now.  started off in soil, now im rockin the aeroflo 36site

here are some pics...beginning to current.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:
			
		

> im growing bubba too! ive been growing it for almost a year now. started off in soil, now im rockin the aeroflo 36site
> 
> here are some pics...beginning to current.


I'm loving those buds! How many days of flowering on the buds in the pic?


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 23, 2009)

I have some bubba kush going as well. I bought the clones from harborside in oakland about a month ago. I am growing in roots organic soil right now. I will have to take some pictures when the lights come on. I don't know what cut they are but they sure look nice. I am really looking forward to the next couple of weeks as they put on bud weight. I have some in flowering for 4 weeks and some in veg for mothers. After reading this thread and looking at everyones beautiful plants in hydro I am looking forward to taking some clones and running them in hydro to see the difference in growth. It is very slow in veg. When I put the clones in flower they were only about 4 inches tall and now they are 18 - 24 inches tall. They plants in veg are about 6 -8 inches tall now after a month. I have had temps in the 100's in my veg room most days though. I really like this strain so far and look forward to comparing it to my other new to me clones. I have them growing alongside some LA Og kush, Romulan, grapefruit kush, Purps, and a few more excellent strains that I have been growing.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice Bubba pics fellas! 
Looking good Stoney.. That strain rocks!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 25, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm loving those buds! How many days of flowering on the buds in the pic?


that pic was taken on 16Aug.  i'll take some more pics in a couple of days..


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 26, 2009)

As of Tuesday, 8/25/2009


End of Week 7 of grow. 

Day 49 of Grow, 

Day 18 of flowering.


Tub 1 = 32.5 inches
Tub 2 = 35.5 inches
Tub 3 = 34.5 inches
Tub 4 = 34.5 inches


The ladies are in perfect health. Flowers are forming nicely. The buds are where most strains are at about 30 days of flowering. I'm impressed with this strain.

The four plants are drinking 3 gallons of nutrient solution per/day.

Still mixing it Grow 10ml, Micro 10ml and Bloom 15ml/per/gallon.

30 tops.

Should be a nice harvest. If the buds hold true to the pics I've see of the strain, those colas will beef up considerably from here out.

Here's what they look like right now.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicely done Stoney. Perfectly healthy. Hehe! You're so screwed! I would go ahead and clear out your calendar now for about a straight month after harvest. I am predicting an extended semi-coma

Actually I am very interested to hear how this pairs up to your aurora.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 27, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Nicely done Stoney. Perfectly healthy. Hehe! You're so screwed! I would go ahead and clear out your calendar now for about a straight month after harvest. I am predicting an extended semi-coma
> 
> Actually I am very interested to hear how this pairs up to your aurora.


 
Me too man. The Aurora is so strong that I can't wait to compare them.

I love the way this strain grows. It's very different from most strains.

Very cool.

Yeah, I think I'll lose a few days testing this stuff. hehe


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, here's an update on my Bubba Kush grow.


9/1/2009

End of Week 8 of grow. Day 56 of Grow, Day 25 of flowering.

Tub-1 = 33"
Tub-2 = 36"  
Tub-3 = 37"  
Tub-4 = 36"   

Here's a photo from above and one of my favorite bud showing the top 6 inches of the branch. I couldn't get all the plants in it, but it'll give you an idea of where the grow is now.

The buds are starting to thicken up nicely for only 25 days. The smell is fantastic.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome grow Stoney...BEAutiful plants. They are fun plants to grow.

I am getting ready for my run. I have set up a tray to ebb&flo 50 Bubba girls in 4" cubes to get them started. I vegged for about 2 weeks and they got big quick, the quickest I have seen them gro so far.

They outgrew the tray, so I transplanted them to 2 gal pots of rockwool and placed them all under 1 - 1000w MH to continue veggin' for 1 more week, while I finish up a Hindu run.

The pics below are the Bubba's in the flood tray, then after transplanting.
They look a little droopy in the transplant pic, as I dipped them all before I transplanted them. An ounce of prevention...........

The last pic is the Hindu which is finishing up.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey NCH, your plants look like they love you! Sweet looking young plants! Our methods differ greatly, but the end result is what counts.

I try to stress to new growers how different each method of growing can be. There is no "right" or "wrong" way. Only different ways. As long as whatever method used results in healthy, fast growing, maxed out buds, then it's one of the "right" methods.

Each type of hydroponic method can be hybrid into hundreds of different ways to accomplish the same end result.

I firmly believe that hydroponics will be the only method of mass producing plants and produce for the population of the world, eventually. People keep producing more people and the population of the world keeps increasing at a rate that will make soil growing obsolete eventually. Hydroponic food production is the future. Hydroponic Weed Production is the present......hahahahahaaha

If anyone reading this thread has NOT read Dr. Howard Resh's book "Hydroponic Food Production", you're missing out on a fantastic book full of ideas, methods and photos that will make your mind twirl with thousands of ideas and your imagination will run wild with projects you think of.

It is, without any doubt what-so-ever, the best book about growing plants that I have ever read in my life, and I've read many hundreds of that type of book.

It's expensive, but worth every penny. If you buy it, make sure you get the latest edition. He keeps the photos and methods updated in each edition.


----------



## RiskyPack (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you normally cure all your material? Do you make hash or do you only keep the buds?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Stoney.

That is the "mystery" of hydroponics...there is no "correct" way, but there are "incorrect" ways...lol

Once a person understands what Hydro really means, the possibilities are endless.

This is a new/old way of vegging for me. This is the first time I have done it with the Bubba, and she loves it. I am saddened to put them into rockwool...


----------



## nvthis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha NCH, dang bro! The single strongest reason I have for not doing hydro where I live now is the fear of doing it over carpet. Nice pics. And over white carpet too.. And are those hindu really as tall as that door frame?? Wow!


----------



## MiracleDro (Sep 8, 2009)

Great looking grows guys. I doubt I will ever be able to get the real bubba where I'm at but I can always hope. 

This is a thread full of people that definitely should be listened to though. I am always learning new things in stoney, hick, norcal, etc... threads. Thanks for the great insight.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

9/8/2009

End of Week 9 of grow. 
Day 63 of Grow
Day 32 of flowering.

Tub-1 = 33.5"

Tub-2 = 35.5"

Tub-3 = 36.0"

Tub-4 = 35.5"

When compared to last weeks growth, you can see that the weight of the colas has caused them to lean now, making them "shorter" than last weeks measurements.

The buds are beefing up nicely, as you can see in the below pics.

I'm hoping to harvest a cured pound from this crop. It looks like I may.

Only 32 days of flowering and the buds are as nice as many strains are at harvest. I've seen a bunch of pics of Bubba Kush at harvest size and if these reach that stage, I'll absolutely have a cured pound. Maybe even more.

This is a 20 square foot grow using hydroponic ebb and flow with GH nutes.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautiful plants Stoney! Just awesome.

You should thank your friend who gifted u the Bubba, as you have "the real" for sure.

You may find yourself propping up a few of the branches, as they will get heavy when grown properly, and you got it going on!

I have grown a lot of strains, but that darn Bubba is just a great plant to grow. I hope you are enjoying it too!

I see you have your nuits just right, I see the slight leaf tip burn telling me you found the "max" on nuit levels for her.

9/10 times stoney, Bubba is done in 56 days. Your getting close....


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks, NCH. I'll be watching them closely at near the 56 day mark. 22 more days. I've got my handy-dandy microscope ready for use!

My friend who gave me the BK knows how much I appreciate it. He's seen the updates and pics. I think it makes him happy to see them growing so nicely.

Yeah, I'll watch the leaners. If need be, I'll give em some help!

The smell. The smell.... hehe Man-oh-man, smells like candy to me.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

9/15/2009

End of Week 10 of grow. 

Day 70 of Grow. 

Day 39 of flowering.

Here's some pics I took this morning...they speak for themselves...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 16, 2009)

Great Journel Stoney...love the grow.

Looks like they are filling out nicely! I take it you will be running the Bubba again?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Hal.  

The buds are filling out great! :holysheep: 

Only 39 days of 56... :shocked: 

These puppies are gonna be HUGE! :hubba: 

My Host plants are coming along. Each of the two have 8 tops now.

After harvesting this crop, I'll be tearing down the entire growroom to convert it to a tray system for the 64 cola only LED grow.

That one will be Bubba Kush also!

If it works like I expect, then the crop after that one will be the two layer 128 cola only grow.

I'm aiming at the 9 grams per/watt.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't wait to see that grow man, not so much for the LED part, but to see how it looks with "the lollipop" method when running the Bubba.

Don't get me wrong...I am looking forward to the LED part also, as this could be a new way of doing things....


On your next grow, is it going to be 64 flowered out small? What size were you thinking about when to "flip" them?

Of all the strains I have grown out, that darn Bubba gets me everytime...true Dank.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see that grow man, not so much for the LED part, but to see how it looks with "the lollipop" method when running the Bubba.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I am looking forward to the LED part also, as this could be a new way of doing things....
> 
> ...


I just posted a very detailed account of my intentions on that grow in the thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=540558&postcount=81

So far, the BK has impressed me. One fine smelling strain! It makes one of my cats crazy tho'. He goes to the grow room door and tries to "bury" just outside the door....Hahhaahahahahaa, I don't think he's complimenting me on the odor.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 19, 2009)

Timberrrrrrrrrr!

Man, I just went into the grow room and did a double-take. The plants were all two feet shorter!

It was a domino effect of falling, resin heavy colas. None broke. I lifted some and tied them up and was able to cross lean the rest back into upright stems.

hehe, managed to get my forearms covered in resin. Man it smells good in there!

About another ten days and I'll start checking the trichs for color.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 19, 2009)

I wanna say "don't ya just hate that?", but no one actually does. They look lovely, can't wait to see you lolli the crap out of those bubbas.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 23, 2009)

get a trellis


----------



## nvthis (Sep 24, 2009)

20 more days Stoney! How she lookin'?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks folks! They are looking fantastic! The buds are solid, dense masses of resin filled Trichomes.

The smell is an almost citrus/mint/musk scent that just makes my mouth water with anticipation.

I can hardly wait until I do the LED, center cola, untopped grow as a straight 12/12 grow from mature clones.

So far, my new Host Plants have 10 tops each. That's 20 of 64 needed. I just topped them again, so the next level will be 20 tops each.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2009)

Dang it Stoney...I should have mentioned that if they get over a couple of feet tall, they do tend to fall with heavy bud weight.
I bet you were sticky as all get out when you proped them back up!


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 24, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Dang it Stoney...I should have mentioned that if they get over a couple of feet tall, they do tend to fall with heavy bud weight.
> I bet you were sticky as all get out when you proped them back up!


You did, in your post of 9/10/09..."You may find yourself propping up a few of the branches, as they will get heavy when grown properly..."

Because of the config of my grow area, I couldn't reach the back any longer. So I just propped them up as best I could. I've noticed that the smaller second level buds on the side branches are now filling out much better with the tops leaned over. Hurt me, hurt me....hehehe


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2009)

woo-hooo stoney. ya sound like a kid in a candy store man. ...

don't know if you've seen my thread of getting ripped on our OD grow last week? well , i thought it best to break all down in a moment of paranoia, nerves, whatever. at the time, it seemed the best option to do. now i wish i could have moved it all. wishful thinking now. all is figured out now, so it's game on again... ...

only this time, and from here on out, indoors. ...

and what a better way to shake it off than to kick it off with some BK.:hubba: ...

put down 6 BK that was gifted to me from a friend. (nice to have friends). they are seed form, in promix, added perlite, and worm castings.

more good news is i may get some cuts from my stuff that was jacked, back in the mix, that i gave cuts to friends. plans now are to find a mother of the BK, and clone, clone, clone...

good luck on your upcoming harvest stoney. NCH. nvthis.  ...

your bud Irish...


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 5, 2009)

Tomorrow will be the end of Week 13, day 91 of the grow, day 60 of flowering.

I just checked the Trichomes and I have almost reached the 50% cloudy/50% Amber that I'm looking for. Another day or two at the most.

I'm going to check about 5 different colas later and see if they are all in the same coloring stage.

So close.....so close.....

It's almost trimming time!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, ya lucky dog! What can beat a room full of ripe BK?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 5, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Ah, ya lucky dog! What can beat a room full of ripe BK?


This is my very first crop of BK, and it's been an interesting grow. The growth characteristics of the strain are unusual in regard to it's comparison to the strains I've grown in the past. It's side branching is unique. With no topping or LST, the side branches all grow up to about two thirds of the height of the main cola. The smell of the BK is also very interesting to me. It's got the same rich, deep resinous smell that most indicas have, but that is combined with an almost minty smell that gives it a menthol finish. I seriously can't wait to smoke it.

On that note, I checked several locations on the grow and most of the trichs are still clear to cloudy. A few ambers are mixed in, but not enough.

NCH was saying that his usually has a 56 day flowering to harvest. At 60, this is still got a ways to go unless it flips to amber quickly.

I'll be checking it every day. The buds are so dense that they look like you could hammer a nail with one.

The next grow of BK with only center colas is going to be quite a cool test of the strain and the method used. I want this one to hurry the hell up and get out of my work space! hehe


----------



## nvthis (Oct 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I want this one to hurry the hell up and get out of my work space! hehe


 
lol, ain't that always the way though?

As for NCH: Sounds like you are going for something a little different than he is. I think he harvests more towards cloudy and the absolute peak of potency, and you know he is extremely consistant. You, on the other hand, are looking to explore BK's more indica like qualities, so all bets are off. Gonna have to stay as long as it has to

Oh, and you think it smells good now? Hehe, just wait til you get a nose full of a two month cure bro. It'll make yer toes curl:hubba: 

Can't wait to flip mine man. I gotta let my landlord come through and blow of the roof (something he insists must be done by himself..:confused2 before I can cut them loose. About two weeks or so to go and these six beauties will find there way into my flower room.. 

They'll be rockin' Subcools SS and should make for an interesting grow. No journal for this one, though.

So Stoney, what's up with your camera, man??? You gonna drop us some more pics, or what?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> lol, ain't that always the way though?
> 
> As for NCH: Sounds like you are going for something a little different than he is. I think he harvests more towards cloudy and the absolute peak of potency, and you know he is extremely consistent. You, on the other hand, are looking to explore BK's more indica like qualities, so all bets are off. Gonna have to stay as long as it has to
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct in saying that I'm wanting the full body slam that only a pure Indica taken to it's most body numbing limits can perform. With Indicas, I wait until I can see a FULL half of the trichs in golden splendor.

I found it interesting that the BK has radical growth differences in each stage of growth. During full vegging, they used 3 gallons of water a day. Then, on the 33rd day of flowering, they used only 2 gallons a day. Then, at 55, it was about 1 and three quarters of a gallon per/day.

Every other grow I've done in this room has used a very consistent amount of water throughout the life of the crop. It ramps to full vegging and stays there until harvest. The BK adjusted it's uptake in very radical amounts and in very sudden stages with only one day to the new level.

The level of odor was pretty radical also. At about the same time as the first decrease in water consumption, the odor level dropped to about a third of what it had been during the first part of the flowering period. I thought my nose was broken. hehe 

I came home one day and *didn't* smell the crop. I freaked. I went running into the grow room and everything looked normal, just much less smell. It's still that way.

When I touch a bud, even lightly, I pick up enough oil to really make my hand smell really, really good, but without touching the plant, the odor is down by at least 70% from the first part of flowering. Very weird.

My weed really never quits curing until it's all gone. I open all my curing bags for their weekly airing, forever. I agree with you that the best flavor and smoke-ability comes after a minimum of two months cure.

I step my cure in very precise amounts until the second month has gone by. After 2 months, I only do a weekly airing for 4 hours in a dark room.

It'll be interesting to see when I get to harvest this one.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Stoney, your a pretty observant guy there  Nice info man. Where on the plant do you judge your 50%? 

Man, I'm jealous as all hell right now. What do you intend to do with all your trim? I have some in my freezer and by this next run should have enough to get a bit of bubble from her. I could. Or I could wait it out and get even another run in and make it really worth the effort:hubba: 

Ok, seriously man, hook us with some visuals, yeah?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney, your a pretty observant guy there Nice info man. Where on the plant do you judge your 50%?
> 
> Man, I'm jealous as all hell right now. What do you intend to do with all your trim? I have some in my freezer and by this next run should have enough to get a bit of bubble from her. I could. Or I could wait it out and get even another run in and make it really worth the effort:hubba:
> 
> Ok, seriously man, hook us with some visuals, yeah?


Ha! The crop looks like crap right now. Almost all the buds are either propped against the wall or tied up with string. After the harvest, I'll take some pics of the bud! I'll take one or two before trimming.

Yeah man, I'm a database guy. I track everything I do. It makes it so easy to look back and see trends. Especially with MJ crops.

I just fed the reservoir this morning and it took even less. It's down to about 1.5 gallons per/day now. The plant is getting ready to naturally off itself. hehe, that's a great thing!

On another note, the new host plants are looking very good. They got a slight burn on them when I upped the nutrient load to full strength GH, but that's past now and their growth has multiplied. I'm up to about 15 tops per/plant. About two more complete toppings and it'll be up to the 64 cuttings I need for my first LED grow.

I have a new set of one gallon bubble bags to try out on the trim. With about a pound of cured weed coming from this crop, it'll be interesting to start a new spreadsheet on wet trim weight to hash weight.

Sorry about no pics right now. The place looks like a disaster area. Bigass Buds hangin all over, leaning like drunks on the back wall of a bar.

My B.D. is on 10/12, so it'll be cool if that's my harvest day! Talk about the perfect present!

I take a small, quarter inch leaf from 3 places on the top of the crop and 2 from the middle height. I kind of weigh what I'm going to do by their average. Right now, it's at about an average of 30% clear, 65% cloudy and 5% amber. It won't be too much longer!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 6, 2009)

:ciao: :bong: :woohoo: 

Happy Birhday there Stoney!!!!

I know, a little early but I will probably be outta town come Saturday so there ya be old man!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

I  think  they  stop  counting  after  100  *nvthis*...:rofl:  just  funning  ya  OLd  fart     My  bubbas  a  growing


oh  and  Happy  Birthday  too :48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 6, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :ciao: :bong: :woohoo:
> 
> Happy Birthday there Stoney!!!!
> 
> I know, a little early but I will probably be outta town come Saturday so there ya be old man!


 
Hey, Thanks nvthis! I fooled them all again and made it past another birthday! My Doc is getting nervous. He knows I've outlived 4 just like him.



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I think they stop counting after 100 *nvthis*...:rofl: just funning ya OLd fart  My bubbas a growing
> oh and Happy Birthday too :48:


Thanks 4U! 100 is my goal. I think it would be so cool to have lived an entire century. It's already a little weird. Some parts of the world have changed so very, very much since I was a young man.

You GO on that Bubba man!


----------

